# Calm down dear - its just a commercial....



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Fuck off Winner - smug wanker :x


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

That makes me laugh, i find that ad quite funny - a lot better than those bloody ringtone ads.

Have you noticed there's a Silver V6 TT in the background in the ad where he's in front of the big house (where ever it is).


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Fuck off Winner - smug wanker :x


Calm down James - it's just a commercial....


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck off Winner - smug wanker :x
> ...


ROFLMAO.

Just saw that ad AGAIN.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

WTF is a "posh car"? :?

It would appear a TT is.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

His restaurant column in the Sunday Times oozes smugness but I find him very amusing, he doesn't take himself too seriously which I like.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> WTF is a "posh car
> 
> It would appear a TT is.


.....but an S4 isn't. :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I know. It hasn't helped me at all in understanding what posh cars are. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

vagman said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > WTF is a "posh car
> ...


Could your average telly watcher tell the difference between an A4 2.0 FSI and an S4(posh car well sounded like one at brooklands :wink: )


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> His restaurant column in the Sunday Times oozes smugness but I find him very amusing, he doesn't take himself too seriously which I like.


And especially the letters that he receives every week.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> His restaurant column in the Sunday Times oozes smugness but I find him very amusing, he doesn't take himself too seriously which I like.


Just typed out a huge response to that and then deleted it as it's probably not a good career move. Suffice to say, we worked with him in the past and he's an arse.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I had the recent pleasure of insulting him when he was in his garden and I was in a state of 'extreme refreshment' whilsts passing his house nr Holland Road S. Ken. Can't remember if he replied or not. Think I shouted, "Oi Winner, you toad-faced twat. Yer column's shite."

Beer followed by red wine eh? :wink:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> "Oi Winner, you toad-faced twat. Yer column's shite."


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Quite appropriate.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> I had the recent pleasure of insulting him when he was in his garden and I was in a state of 'extreme refreshment' whilsts passing his house nr Holland Road S. Ken. Can't remember if he replied or not. Think I shouted, "Oi Winner, you toad-faced twat. Yer column's shite."
> 
> Beer followed by red wine eh? :wink:


Chav-scum behaviour - but totally excusable in this instance.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Personally, I thinkt he blonde bint is actually more irritating in the latest ad than fat, poncey old Michael Winner.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

First Alternative advertise themselves as being the company to ask for insurance on "difficult" cars. So I start to fill in the online form for a quote on my RS4, but once I but in the car details I got a message - "We do not offer insurance on cars such as yours".

Fecking timewasters :?


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Matthew said:


> Personally, I thinkt he blonde bint is actually more irritating in the latest ad than fat, poncey old Michael Winner.


Agreed...whats with that skipping abt at the end... silly cow


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Steve_Mc said:


> First Alternative advertise themselves as being the company to ask for insurance on "difficult" cars. So I start to fill in the online form for a quote on my RS4, but once I but in the car details I got a message - "We do not offer insurance on cars such as yours".
> 
> Fecking timewasters :?


Exactly.

There was a massive article about them in one of the Sunday papers when they were first launched, and the girlfriend suggested i give them a try as i'm not in the hegemonic group of people that drive TT's (being 23, and driving a V6 TT, or a 180BHP roadster as it was then).

I phoned them up then on the Sunday, and their offices were shut so phoned on Monday, and was told after about 10 minutes of them asking after my life story that they only insure drivers of TT's over 25.

No change there then, so one question springs to mind.

How are they a 'First Alternative' when they are exactly the same as the tens of other co's that say to me "come back when you're 25"?


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > His restaurant column in the Sunday Times oozes smugness but I find him very amusing, he doesn't take himself too seriously which I like.
> ...


I've worked with him in the past, too. He is most certainly an arse.

Mark


----------

